# Bloque sur pomme



## helder(è (31 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a vous tous voici mon problème : 
j'ai un iphone d'un ami qui est bloqué sur la pomme et ne charge plus , j'ai sorti la carte mère pour la mettre dans mon iphone puis l'ai mis en dfu pour pouvoir le restaurer mais il bloque sur itunes au niveau de : attente de l'iphone .
sur l'iphone il y a la barre de chargement mais il bloque que faire svp merci a vous ???


----------



## Sonny972 (31 Mars 2011)

Dites les gars, vous êtes nombreux à sortir les carte-mères de vos iPhone ?


----------



## gillyns (31 Mars 2011)

SORTIR LA CARTE MERE ???????? T'ES UN DIIINNNGUE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaiLaTine (31 Mars 2011)

lol pourquoi ta sorti la carte mère ? :mouais:


----------



## iPadOne (1 Avril 2011)

pourquoi ta sorti les cartes pour ta mère ??


----------



## helder(è (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour , et pourquoi pas sortir la carte mère il le faut bien si vous voulez changer la coque arrière non ???

Personne ne pourrais me dire comment faire pour réparer cet iphone qui reste bloque sur itunes a : attente de l'iphone ????


----------



## helder(è (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour IPADONE si tu veux je sort les carte pour ta mère aussi bouffon !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonny972 (6 Avril 2011)

_L'iPhone est bloqué sur la pomme. Donc tu cherches à changer la coque arrière. Logique._


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2011)

helder(è a dit:


> Bonjour , et pourquoi pas sortir la carte mère il le faut bien si vous voulez changer la coque arrière non ???
> 
> Personne ne pourrais me dire comment faire pour réparer cet iphone qui reste bloque sur itunes a : attente de l'iphone ????



Soit tu as un autre pseudo qui est iPhone4007, soit il y a une épidémie et on est en train de découvrir un nouveau virus... Ce n'est pas iPadOne qui dira le contraire...


----------



## iPadOne (7 Avril 2011)

On a un virus sur ce forum, ou alors Iphone4007 a fait emule dans sa clinique


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Avril 2011)

Plaisante pas. C'est peut être le début d'une cohorte qui demontre les effets de la 3G sur le cerveau. On est à deux ans du prix Nobel, là.


----------



## iPadOne (7 Avril 2011)

On viens de faire une decourte mondiale , il faut informer TF1 de suite

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------




helder(è a dit:


> Bonjour IPADONE si tu veux je sort les carte pour ta mère aussi bouffon !!!!!!!!!!



Ce qui de bien c'est qu'en 3 post on sait a qui on a faire. Les radiation du 3G , plus le nuage japonnais a fini de massacrer tes dernieres petite celulle grise .... 

Ça doit pouvoir se soigner

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h44 ----------




Sonny972 a dit:


> _L'iPhone est bloqué sur la pomme. Donc tu cherches à changer la coque arrière. Logique._



Ca peux aussi etre un appareil volè qu on tente de maquiller


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

Salut,
Je répare des Iphones, donc oui, personnellement j'ai déjà désosé complétement Iphone 3G/3GS/4G, Ipod touch 3G aussi, Donc oui, il faut tout retiré pour changer la coque d'un 3G. Cependant, fais attention avec les coques trouvés sur Ebay.. Les offres a 1-2 euros, ect.. les coques dites "moins chères" Sont de la pur arnaque, en plastique très fragile, deplus, lorsque tu remontes le tout tu remarques une perte de signal du réseaux, après à toi de voir.
Sinon, pour le fais que ton Iphone est bloqué sur la pomme, changer l'arrière ne changera rien du tout au problème. Cependant, tu peux essayé de le passer en mode DFU, de le restaurer ou de le jailbreak, sa peut résoudre le problème


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

....ou alors peut ettre que 10sec sur home+veille/marche aurait pu debloquer l'ecran pommé ?


----------



## theozdevil (5 Octobre 2011)

iMydna a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sinon, pour le fais que ton Iphone est bloqué sur la pomme, changer l'arrière ne changera rien du tout au problème. Cependant, tu peux essayé de le passer en mode DFU, de le restaurer ou de le jailbreak, sa peut résoudre le problème




J'ai deja eu le cas et le seul moyen de restaurer la bête a été de passer par un ipws au par avant passé dans pwnage tools


----------

